# Suche Tutorials zum Thema Pixel Charakter Animationen/Design



## Dustin84 (5. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche Tutorials zum Thema Pixeldesign und Animation. Ich versuche z.Z. einen Ritter in Photoshop als Pixelgrafik zu erschaffen. Dieser soll später laufen, sich drehen,kämpfen usw.

Hilfreich wäre Tutorials, wie man Pixelcharaktere in verschiedenen Perspektiven korrekt zeichnet (vorne,hinten,seite,laufend usw.)

Gruß
Dustin


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. September 2007)

Hallo.

Zum Thema "Isometric Pixel Art" gibt es ja nun wirklich viele Tutorials (zB. http://www.19.5degs.com/element/832.php ). Beim Charakterdesign sieht das aber leider schon ganz anders aus. Ich habe mal ein wenig gesucht - vielleicht ist ja etwas dabei. 

http://s14.invisionfree.com/Pixel/index.php?showtopic=169 (dürfte vllt. am besten passen)
http://www.flash-game-design.com/tutorials/anim-pixel-photoshop-tutorial.html
http://steve.wordpress.com/2006/05/18/drawingcolouring-a-pixel-character/
http://www.aerophire.com/tutorials/pixelwomen.php


Grüße

Philip


----------

